# Thermostatic Mixer Valve pipe work, your opinion.



## PLUMBER RICH (Dec 21, 2010)

I have been working in a care home this week and have installed a few TMV's. I have put isolation valves on both the cold feed to the mixer valve and the cold feed to the tap. The care homes inspector has been down and asked why i haven't just put one isolation valve before the tee off which will isolate the two, i couldnt give him an answer, when i used to work for a firm that did comercial thats the way it was done, it was shown on the drawings that way, whats your opinion? is it for chlorination purposes ? i think the inspector is just penny pinching.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

PLUMBER RICH said:


> I have been working in a care home this week and have installed a few TMV's. I have put isolation valves on both the cold feed to the mixer valve and the cold feed to the tap. The care homes inspector has been down and asked why i haven't just put one isolation valve before the tee off which will isolate the two, i couldnt give him an answer, when i used to work for a firm that did comercial thats the way it was done, it was shown on the drawings that way, whats your opinion? is it for chlorination purposes ? i think the inspector is just penny pinching.


 



Tell him you are paid by the hour, that's why you installed (2) valves. And next time you're thinking about installing a (3) valve bypass!...:laughing:


----------

